# Michael Bush at HAS 2007



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

Here is the first report about Michael teaching in the beeyard at HAS 2007. He taught making splits to prevent swarming. In my opinion it was the best class I've attended at the conference so far. His later classroom talk about observation hives was also terrific!
I would post some pictures, but I don't have permission to post attachments on this forum. You'll have to go to beemaster to see his pictures. -Danno

http://forum.beemaster.com/index.php?topic=10438.0


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

You should have iterduced your self !! I was there at the OB hive class and was verry impressed with the YOUNG fellow that made the last statement!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Heres the photo of MB.....


----------

